

Ask HN: Help me create a simple TOS and Privacy Policy for my webapp - marcamillion

If I wanted to have a simple terms of service and privacy policy for my webapp, does anyone have any resources that can help me with building that?<p>I am bootstrapping, so don't have any cash to pay for legal advice - just need something to get me through the first year (at least) until I am cash flow positive.<p>Are there any particular points I must cover, language I must use, things I must include?<p>Any advice would be greatly appreciated.<p>P.S. The webapp will be accepting image uploads from users, and also be doing monthly recurring charging of their credit card - and sending links to their clients. Not sure if these facts are relevant, but included them just in case.
======
anujkk
Automattic(Company behind wordpress) has released its privacy policy and TOS
under Creative Commons Sharealike License. You can modify and use it for your
site.

<http://en.wordpress.com/tos/>

<http://automattic.com/privacy/>

~~~
marcamillion
Thanks for these. Never thought about doing this...or that anyone would do it.

------
vipergtss
I've heard of people taking TOS & Privacy Policies from competitors and
similar sites, removing any identification and then taking it to a contracts
lawyer and having them go over and customize it. They say it makes it a lot
cheaper since the attorney has something to work from. I will be trying this
method out in the future but if anyone else has done it this way, I'd like to
hear about their results.

------
adrianscott
check out google app engine tos, has creative commons attr license

